# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.2.6 Added Hot Samsung Models B312E, SM-B312EH, SM-312E, Metro 312 etc

## mohamed73

*SAMSUNG HOT UPDATE:*  *  ADDED FULL SUPPORT:*   *DIRECT UNLOCK**READ UNLOCK CODES**WRITE FIRMWARE**REPAIR IMEI*  * FOR NEXT MODELS:*    *SAMSUNG B312EH**SM-B312EH**Metro 312**B312E**SM-B312E**Metro 312 Dual-Sim*  *COMING SOON FACTORY UNLOCK and FACTORY READ CODES using factory credits for NEXT MODELS:* 
  Code:
 SAMSUNG Galaxy S5 Mini, Galaxy Core Advance, Galaxy Core LTE, Galaxy Grand 2 LTE         SAMSUNG Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE , Galaxy Tab 4 8.0, Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 LTE         SAMSUNG SM-G800, SM-G800H, SM-G386F, SM-G386U, GT-I8580         SAMSUNG SM-G7105, SM-G7105H, SM-T217T, SM-T337A, SM-T537A                 SAMSUNG Galaxy S5, G900, G900A, G900F, G900H, G900I, G900L         SAMSUNG G900M, G900R, G900S, G900T, G900W8, SM-G900         SAMSUNG SM-G900A, SM-G900F, SM-G900H, SM-G900I, SM-G900L         SAMSUNG SM-G900M, SM-G900R, SM-G900S, SM-G900T         SAMSUNG SM-G900W8, SM-G3815,  SM-N900, SM-N9005, SM-N900A         SAMSUNG N900K, N900T, N900U, N900V, SM-N900K         SAMSUNG SM-N900T, SM-N900U, N7000, N7100, N7100T, Galaxy S3 4G         SAMSUNG Galaxy 4 Mini DualSim, Galaxy Ace 2,  Galaxy Beam, Galaxy S CN         SAMSUNG Galaxy Express 2, Galaxy Grand Quattro, Galaxy Mega, Galaxy S3         SAMSUNG Galaxy Note, Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE, Galaxy Nexus, C105S, Galaxy Tab 7         SAMSUNG Galaxy Note 2 4G, Galaxy Note 3, Galaxy Note 3 LTE, Galaxy Note 2          SAMSUNG Galaxy S FEMME, Galaxy S Giorgio ******, Galaxy Express, , Tab 7 Wifi         SAMSUNG Galaxy S, Galaxy S Advanced, T-MOBILE  Galaxy S Blaze 4G, GT-I9195          SAMSUNG Galaxy S3 Mini, Galaxy S4 4G, Galaxy S4 LTE, Galaxy S4 Mini, GT-I9300         SAMSUNG Galaxy S4 Mini LTE, Galaxy S4 Zoom LTE, Galaxy SL, Galaxy Tab 10.1         SAMSUNG Galaxy Tab 10.1 3G, Galaxy Tab 3, GT-I9300T, GT-I9305, GT-I9305N, I8190         SAMSUNG GT-I9305T, GT-N7105, GT-N7105T, I8730, I9000, I9000B, I9000L, I8160         SAMSUNG I9000M, I9000T, I9003, I9008, I9010, I9020, I9020A, I9020T, I9023, I8530         SAMSUNG I9032, I9070, I9088, I9092, I9100, I9100L, I9103, I9103B, I8552         SAMSUNG I9103L, I9192, I9195, I9200, I9205, I9220, I9250, I9505, I9515, I9300, I9300T         SAMSUNG N7105, N7105T, N8020, N900, N9005, N900A, Nexus S, Note 2, I9305, I9305N         SAMSUNG Note 2 4G, P1000, P1000L, P1000M, P1000N, P1000T, P1010, , I9305T         SAMSUNG P7500, P7501, S3 Mini, S4 Mini, S4 Mini LTE, S7710, SM-C105S, Galaxy S2         AT&T SM-G730A, SM-T217A, T217A, S2, T  Note 2, I317, I317M, I927, I957, I927R, G730A,          AT&T Galaxy Tab 2 10.1, Galaxy S4 Active, Galaxy S Glide, Galaxy Tab 7, Galaxy S3 Mini         AT&T Galaxy S4, T-MOBILE  Galaxy S4,  Galaxy Express, A927, Galaxy S3, Galaxy Note LTE         AT&T Flight 2, Galaxy Note 2, Galaxy S Captivate, Galaxy S2 LTE, Galaxy S2 Skyrocket         AT&T Galaxy Tab 8.9, GidimI337, I337M, I437, I497, I537, I717, I727, I727R, I747, I747M         AT&T SGH-I537, SGH-I717, SGH-I747, SGH-I897, SGH-I927, SGH-I957, SGH-I987, I897, I987         AT&T SGH-I317, SGH-I337, SGH-I473, SGH-I497, Galaxy Note 4G, Galaxy Note I717         NTT DOCOMO  Galaxy Note III SC-01F, SC-04D, N033, SC-02C, SC-02E, N900D, SM-N900D         T-MOBILE  Galaxy S3, M919N, SGH-T769, SGH-T849, SGH-T889, SGH-T989, SGH-T999         T-MOBILE  Note 2, T769, M919, Hercules, Galaxy Tab, SGH-M919, Galaxy S2         ROGERS  I896, Galaxy S Captivate, SGH-I896         KDDI  Galaxy Note 3 LTE SCL22, N900J, SM-N900J  *Download:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Success Stories:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

